# Another Table saw safety question



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have an older Powermatic 64A Contractor saw. It is in kind of rough shape, the cast iron is fairly rusty etc from sitting unused for a long time. I am not sure what happened to the blade guard, but it isn't working very well. I can't get the wood past the guard. It is binding on something. My vision isn't very good due to Macular Degeneration. I have been using the saw here and there without a guard...but that makes me quite nervous. Anyway, I am looking for opinions on a replacement. Either a better guard system, a riving knife that would work on the 64A or an overhead system for better dust control ?

Thanks....Gary


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gary, 

I'm not familiar with the 64A, however, seems to have a good reputation. I'm sure that you could easily replace the guard and/or install a spliter/riving knife. The link below might be of interest and may shed some light on your problems with the saw.

Powermatic 64A Fatal Flaw | Fine Woodworking Knots

Bill


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Bill,

Thanks for the link !

gary


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is an aftermarket splitter which has excellent reviews. MicroJig™ Pro Steel Splitter - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Here is an aftermarket splitter which has excellent reviews. MicroJig™ Pro Steel Splitter - Lee Valley Tools


I agree, excellent splitter


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks...checking it out ! The price looks pretty good too.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is there something sticking up that is causing the wood to stop? I have a HF bandsaw and the insert is a bit low at the back. I just have to make sure to bring the leading edge up a bit. Might get ambitious and shim it up a bit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Is there something sticking up that is causing the wood to stop? I have a HF bandsaw and the insert is a bit low at the back. I just have to make sure to bring the leading edge up a bit. Might get ambitious and shim it up a bit.


layers of metal foil tape to the underside of the plate like the stick on faux chrome tape available in any auto parts store or big box automotive department...

HDMW tape on the top of the plate...

these tapes work class one in taking out the sloppiness of miter gauges when you put them on the side of the bar...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Is it possible that the splitter has been skewed a little so it is not directly behind the blade? Wood hitting the splitter/riving knife would stop it from going further--making it seem like it might be the blade guard. Don't ask me how i know!!

earl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a Shark on my Delta Contractor saw. Very pleased with it.
Powermatic 64
Really quick to take on and off.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

If one uses both thin kerf and standard kerf blades do you need both sets of splitters or could you use the thin kerf splitter with both blades?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thin kerf splitter w/ both..


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

My first thought was you have a thin kerf blade and the splitter being old is too thick.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

greenacres2 said:


> Is it possible that the splitter has been skewed a little so it is not directly behind the blade? Wood hitting the splitter/riving knife would stop it from going further--making it seem like it might be the blade guard. Don't ask me how i know!!
> 
> earl


That could be. I guess at this point I need to put the guard back on the table and see if I can figure out where it is hitting. I have wondered if I had somehow bent something. It isn't particularly flimsy, but I am not sure it is all that rugged either.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gary; before I installed my Shark guard, I used to have a problem with wood exiting and bumping against the rear support on my Delta Contractor saw. It was really a matter of alignment of the various components (all adjustable) and putting the mtg. hardware back on in the correct sequence. The leg of the guard had to go in exactly the right spot relative to the mounting hardware or I had the the same problem you're having. What a p.i.t.a.
Thankfully those days are gone since I put the new guard on it.


----------

